# Glue and planer blades.



## bbarkley (Jan 30, 2010)

Has anyone ever had any trouble with the glue "nicking" the thickness planer blades after gluing, then hand scraping off the dried excess? I personally have not, but have been told to never ever run a glued panel through a planer even after scraping because it will ruin the blades. I was told to use a wide sander instead, but this takes freaking forever! Why not plane the panels to even thickness then run through the sander once just before shaping?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes it does! DAMHIKT


----------



## seanmacdougal (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been feeding glue-up boards through planers all my life. Blades may dull a bit faster, but no big snail tracks seem to result. When hungry eat, when tired sleep, when dull sharpen.


----------



## bbarkley (Jan 30, 2010)

lol, different strokes for different folks I guess. anyone else wanna chime in here? DAMHIKT?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If possible "skew" the board*

Do not run the glue joints parallel to the sides of the machine, rather start the boards at a slight angle. :thumbsup: bill 
I seriously doubt if yellow glue is harder than HSS, hard enough to create nicks in the knives....but I could be wrong....again...:thumbdown:


----------



## bbarkley (Jan 30, 2010)

My thoughts exactly Wood


----------



## Greenhead Sharpening (Nov 24, 2009)

After literally sharpening hundreds of planer blades, I can't say I have seen any that I could claim were nicked from glue


----------

